# So..... who's going to be the 2004 WNBA champs?



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Am I the only one that is happy about having a new WNBA champ? Also I'm having the time of my life since the Comets didn't make post-season.(i guarantee they'll be there next year)
Now 3 more teams have joined the"gone fishin" passe.

Silver Stars
Comets
Fever
Sting
Lynx
Shock
Sparks


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

IM GOING WITH THE MONARCHS


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The Monarchs have the makings of a complete team...they just need a shooting point guard. But Tincha brings so much in what she does bring. I think it is going to be a laugh a minute to what her and Tully going after it...but you better watch closely because the action will move quickly.

I love the Sun, too. I think Sacramento is much stronger inside and that will make the difference this year. Rebounding is the key to the Championship this year. Taj is an excellent inside force and can take charge of a game under there, but give me Yo Griffith any day.

The Championship will return to the Western Conference, where it belongs...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> 
> The Championship will return to the Western Conference, where it belongs...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

now i agree  .monarchs are the favourites for win the champ . ticha is one of the bests players in the league shes good in D in the offensive dont shoot much but have a great hands to make assits and have a good inside players so i thing they can win the champ .
and ticha makes the portuguese country proud of you .


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bruno</b>!
> now i agree  .monarchs are the favourites for win the champ . ticha is one of the bests players in the league shes good in D in the offensive dont shoot much but have a great hands to make assits and have a good inside players so i thing they can win the champ .
> and ticha makes the portuguese country proud of you .


With all due respect, I dont think Ticha is that good. She is a liability on offense, teams can back off of her which clogs the lane for the Monarchs great post players. They win anyway because those post players are so dominant. If they had a better offensive threat at PG that would open up more room for Yolanda Griffith, Tangela Smith and co. down in the paint. Of course Ticha is a very good passer and ball handler but she is just a horrible shooter:sour:


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

yeah but play in hes position the primary thing to do its pass the ball and no one hes like him, then if you can't pass shoot if you have space .she´s horrible in shoot but dont shoot too much too .


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

More teams are beginning to join the rest of us at sea.


Mystics 
Liberty

WHo's next? Seattle....Sacramento?


----------

